
Cortex-M MCU Emulation with Renode - fra
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/intro-to-renode
======
fra
One thing I didn’t mention in the article: we built a full emulated version of
the watch at Pebble with QEMU and used it for the majority of our automated
testing. We even allowed 3rd party devs to build apps against it. Today, I
think we’d be using Renode instead. By focusing narrowly on embedded, Renode
built a simpler system that is very simple to extend.

